
Who wants lisp.tv? - rokhayakebe

======
palish
If you're selling it, this should be killed. If you're not, you need to be
more clear.

------
benhoyt
Just noticed that it says "4 comments" above, but there are only two.
Presumably some bug with a discrepancy between the total count and the non-
dead count. (Well, it did say 4 until I added mine. :-)

~~~
pg
The sw was counting dead and deleted comments as well. I figured no one would
care, but people kept mentioning it, so I fixed it.

------
kyro
kbeshay@gmail.com

